# Media, PA Yard Haunt 2013



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

My modest yard haunt serves mainly as a creative outlet and a special attraction for the 25 kids we have in our neighborhood. 
Here's a link to the youtube video documenting the 2013 version.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great walk through with some neat stuff. Just wondering if there was more light during the actual night. You couldn't see much of anything other than the fcg. Really like the garage opening insert. Nicely done!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I liked the flickering candles on the mausoleum panels. Nice idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love your house

The garage crypt looks fabulous, as do the giant spider and that ground-level tomb. It's a charmingly spooky walk-through.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The garage "front" is very cool and the sound track on your night time walk through would make me tingly with anticipation!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! The FCG looks fabulous!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE.....I think the tent is a good idea....


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the garage insert and tent as well! Both are pretty kewl! As mentioned by others, was the area that dark or the camera just not pick it up?? 

Even still, great job!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Bet the kids thought it was cool having to walk the spooky path around the haunted house to get their candy. Nice spider and crank ghost. Liked the beef netting too. I would love to have a path around the back of my garage as I always have ideas that just don't fit inside my driveway haunt. Good job and I am sure those TOTers won't forget your house.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for the encouraging comments!!
There was more light that the camera just didn't pick up on. Blue lights to simulate moonlight flood 2/3 of the haunt.
The flickering candles at the mausoleum were nightlights plugged into two circuits that had florescent lights starters wired into them for the "flicker". I used 2 circuits with alternating candles to break up the pattern, so that the viewer would have less of a chance to see them in synchronicity. 
A B
B A
A B
The A's were on one circuit the B's on the other.
Thanks again, y'all!


----------

